# Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27



## Wincenty (29. Juni 2011)

*Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

Wie Titel zu sehen hab ich ein G27 und suche nun gute Rennsimulatoren welche das Lenkrad unterstützen.

Meine Ansprüche:
a)fürs Lenkradsupport:
-die Kupplung sollte analog sein
-die LED Leiste sollte genutzt werden
-und alles andere Geile vom G27 halt
b) fürs Spiel:
-sollte ne einigermaßen gute Grafik haben (mit der Grafik von rFactor kann ich noch grad so leben)
-wie der name sagt: Simulator->realistische Physik
-viele Autos (Serienwagen sollten drinne sein aber kein muss)
-sollte Tuning/Optimierungsoptionen haben

Im Moment hab ich im Visir GTR Evoltiun eben halt wegen der aktuelleren Grafik, vielen Autos und der DLCs

Ich kenne nur:
Racing Simulation 2 (habe es ist aber älter)
rFactor (60min Testversion hab ich beim G27 bekommen)
GTR Evoltution (Steamtrailer gesehen)

bin für Vorschläge offen (Ingamevids von Youtube direkt bitte reinpanschen wenn's geht)


----------



## Jonny2268 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

Besuche mal die Seiten der Bierbuden. Je nach Typ kannst du GTR 2 auf Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server und rfactor auf auf Bockbierbude - Dein freundlicher rFactor-Server besuchen, GTR Evolution auf Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server. Schau es Dir mal an, den dort sind Racing und Rennen live. Die Games dazu kosten einen Appel und Ei. Dann heisst es üben, üben und nochmals üben. 

Dann hast Du Racing live mit voller Auslastung von dem G27. Bin selber eit 4 Jahren Hoppypilot. Thats fun. Enjoy it.

MfG


----------



## Bulrek (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

Allgemein kann man Simulationen von Simbin und Papyrus empfehlen.
Auch für ältere Titel wie GP-Legends gibt es massenweise Grafikmods und Community-Updates.
Ob das Lenkrad in vollem Umfang immer unterstützt wird kann ich so nicht sagen.
Wenn du zünftige Rennen mit fairen Fahrern und straffem(realistischem) Regelwerk fahren willst , dann schau dich mal bei dem Virtual racing e.V. um.

http://www.virtualracing.org/


----------



## Insanix (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*



Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Besuche mal die Seiten der Bierbuden. Je nach Typ kannst du GTR 2 auf Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server und rfactor auf auf Bockbierbude - Dein freundlicher rFactor-Server besuchen, GTR Evolution auf Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server. Schau es Dir mal an, den dort sind Racing und Rennen live. Die Games dazu kosten einen Appel und Ei. Dann heisst es üben, üben und nochmals üben.
> 
> Dann hast Du Racing live mit voller Auslastung von dem G27. Bin selber eit 4 Jahren Hoppypilot. Thats fun. Enjoy it.
> 
> MfG



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Zum ausprobieren kannst du dir ja mal eine kostenlose Seriennummer besorgen:

COMPUTER BILD SPIELE: Aktion: Seriennummern fr das Rennspiel GTR 2 anfordern

Mfg


----------



## Wincenty (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

Ich habe Race07+Addons ir geholt.

Kann einer mir mal verraten wie man den Motor startet?

Jedes mal scheint der Motor auf ne andere Weise starten zu müssen?


----------



## Oliver (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

Eines meiner alltime Rennsim-Favoriten, insbesondere online mit guten Fahrern: Live for Speed (Live for Speed - Online racing simulator).

Neben GTR2 und rFactor gibt es noch iRacing, was aber monatlich Gebühren kostet, aber gut sein soll und wenn du es noch irgendwo findest, kann ich dir nur raten, probier es auf jeden Fall aus: Richard Burns Rally. Ohne Fahrhilfen undauf höchster Stufe hab ich ewig gebraucht, um in einer einzigen Etappe einigermaßen schnell ins Ziel zu kommen. Da haste nur Action mit Anbremsen, Kuppeln, Hackengas, Handbremse, um die Kurve lenken, Vollgas und weiter geht's.


----------



## Wincenty (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gute Rennsimulatoren für G27*

kann es sein das die Fahrphysik aus mehreren Formeln besteht?
Denn wenn ich auf dieselbe Geschwindigkeit denselben Lenkeinschlag mit verschieden Gas-Bremsbefehlen ausübe verhält sich der Wagen jedesmal anders?!

In ECHT: du lenkt und trittst später voll in die Eisen: das Auto (0 ABS) fährt die Kurve weiter auch wenn es etwas gerader weiterfährt
In GTR Evo/Race07:
Fall 1: Kupplung+ Bremse bei standardbremsverhältnis: Wagen fährt SCHNURGERADE!
Fall 2: Kupplung+Bremse+Gas: Wagen folgt der Kurve nur etwas gerader
Fall 3: Bremse+Gas: Wagen folgt der Kurve ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust!

Testbedingungen:
Slicks Starker Regen kein ABS kein Antischlupfregelung alles Fahrzeugsetting @ Stock
Fahrzeug: Renault Clio
Strecke Puebla Oval
60kmh Begrenzung

Video gedreht muss nur noch Geschnitten werden und geupt bei YT


----------

